# Vaccines



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Heyall

I know this has been a topic before - Cashew is coming up to his "yearly"

Since we have moved we are starting with a new vet and we had a meet and greet a month ago.

Rabies is mandatory and he got a "3 year" as a pup...so really, is there any reason to waste 100 bucks for the vet to tell me he is fine since I do not think he needs anything else?

Thx
Kendyl


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Why not drop by the vet with your rabies certificate and let them make a copy to put in his future file...shouldn't that be enough.

If that helps to answer your question. Yogi's yearly vaccines were due in Nov and can keep being due...no more here.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

yes no more rabbies, parvo, stuff for my furkids anymore either I'm doing titers


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

My dogs annuals are coming up also. I think going in once a year is a good thing to be checked out. But as well no vaccines except madnadted by law (rabies every 3 here) So my chihuahua will get a 3 yr and my beagle just gets a check up. I generally do a 6 panel each year also. they always offer the other vaccines and I always refuse them. They are very understanding becuase they went through fibrosarcoma with my cat bones with me. I personally stopped doing titers years ago since a low level on the titer doesn't mean low immunity. I would titer if accepted for dog training and I have titered in the past and given to dog boarding and day care as acceptable. ANd my vet titered before surgery once but they were idioits anyway, same one that gave bones her rabies that she died from.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well titer is the only way I can make my dogs legal without vaccinating them...I am still waiting for my dogs titer.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I always take my dogs in for their yearly checkup even though they only get their rabies done every 3 yrs. here as they are licensed with my county, being Bull Terriers I feel this the most upstanding way to handle this. When I take them in yearly I always request bloodwork just to make sure that the raw diet is doing every thing it should be, and I'm not missing something.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I got Ruby's puppy shots and one year boosters. No more vaccines after that, she had a scary allergic reaction to lasts years vaccines. Vet talked me into getting the leptosplrosis vaccine at the same time and she puffed up to the size of a shar pei. No more vaccines here


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got my rabies titer back, it was a 4.5 the vet advised she thought it would be good for 3 years, and then should be retested. It will be interesting in three years when I titer her again, curious to see what it will be then. My male is the next in April see what his is at.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

You guys are lucky not to be able to have to get rabies vaccinations. Here where I live they give you 30 days until the rabies license expires and then there is a knock on the door from animal control, warning you and if in 30 more days no rabies shot they take your dog! I'm not sure if its state or city rule but its Draconian. No titers accepted. 
Breeders, shelters and anyone "legally" selling a dog has to notify them about a dog purchase. I had moved here not realizing I had only 6 months to license my puppy and my nosey neighbor ratted me out to the city! I don't get other vaccines though, my dogs (Weimaraners) are known to have problems with vaccinations and my vets are very understanding about that thankfully!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am a bad girl. 

when malia turned ten, since she was registered with the county, she suddenly died. so sorry. no more shots.

bubba was privately bought, so he's an illegal immigrant. he had his baby shots and then got boosters at age two.

he's also done.

if i get caught, i shall speak yiddish...and pretend i don't understand.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

magicre said:


> i am a bad girl.
> 
> when malia turned ten, since she was registered with the county, she suddenly died. so sorry. no more shots.
> 
> ...


I never knew you didnt vaccinate Bubba. How many years has it been since he's been vaccinated? I need to discuss with my vet how I am not giving Ruby any more vaccines since the reaction. I will be surprised if they fight me on it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Did you inquire about the titer, are animal control are strict also, but when the dog gets sick from the shots, life threatening they will take a titer and a letter from the vet!!!
My vet said that she could not afford the titer, based on what I paid, 200.00 its just not one shot that my dog was getting it was two visits a year, check ups ect...Now it will be 200.00 every three years maybe it will get cheaper? So 66. dollars a year, not bad..And my dog will thank me I'm sure.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Kat said:


> I got Ruby's puppy shots and one year boosters. No more vaccines after that, she had a scary allergic reaction to lasts years vaccines. Vet talked me into getting the leptosplrosis vaccine at the same time and she puffed up to the size of a shar pei. No more vaccines here


Kat, I just posted on a different thread regarding Khan and the Lepto vaccine. Didn't puff up, but also had an allergic reaction. Crazy how many dogs react this way, yet the "rule" is to give it to your dog every year. When Shelby and I were at her physical therapy appt. last week the doctor was talking about how she had brought home vaccines for her dog and she still had them in the fridge. She said that was a year ago! So we got on the subject of how I was not giving anymore, and Khan's reaction to the Lepto. She was really surprised that with all his allergy issues that my vet would have even given him this one. She said that out of all the vaccines, this one has the biggest potential for reactions like this. Something about the protein in it. Interesting huh.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

My dogs also do not get shots. Annie has not had shots in two years, she is due for rabies next year, so I am working on finding a vet to do a titer. Tucker only got one puppy shot and his rabies. I can not find anyone to do a titer test around here! And we are moving and he has to have rabies shot before we move. I hope I find someone soon!

Good luck to you on your decision


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Makovach said:


> My dogs also do not get shots. Annie has not had shots in two years, she is due for rabies next year, so I am working on finding a vet to do a titer. Tucker only got one puppy shot and his rabies. I can not find anyone to do a titer test around here! And we are moving and he has to have rabies shot before we move. I hope I find someone soon!
> 
> Good luck to you on your decision


Where are you moving to?
I know in the state of Ohio rabies laws are determined by county not the state, as the state has no rabies laws.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> I never knew you didnt vaccinate Bubba. How many years has it been since he's been vaccinated? I need to discuss with my vet how I am not giving Ruby any more vaccines since the reaction. I will be surprised if they fight me on it.


we had a piece of paper stating he had gotten his puppy shots.....we got him when he was two and those are the only shots he had ever had.

i was a little more knowledgeable with bubba than all of my other dogs, so when he went to the vet, he got boosters and only boosters.

it's been almost three years....since then.

so puppy shots, boosters at age two, and nothing since. he'll be five in may.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Where are you moving to?
> I know in the state of Ohio rabies laws are determined by county not the state, as the state has no rabies laws.


Bellefontaine Ohio. But the complex we are moving in requires all shots including rabies shots. But they said they will accept Titer test for rabies and I told them it is my beliefe not go give shots and showed them what I had found about shots being dangerous and causeing problems and said that I will not give them shots, but I take precautions, I'm not just neglecting them from ignorance, I'm trying to better their life and they said there is not problem with that but Rabies is manditory, I wonder if it is thought the county or not.. I'll have to look into that, maybe if it is not manditory though the county, I can talk her out of that too!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

magicre said:


> we had a piece of paper stating he had gotten his puppy shots.....we got him when he was two and those are the only shots he had ever had.
> 
> i was a little more knowledgeable with bubba than all of my other dogs, so when he went to the vet, he got boosters and only boosters.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Ruby got her one year boosters. For some reason, my vet does boosters every year, with rabies booster included. I dont know why they would boost rabies every year, but they say "people forget" so they do them every year. With our first dog, who was a lab, we only got him his puppy shots and 1 year boosters, no vaccines after that, and he was fine. It wasnt for health reasons, my mom just doesnt believe in vaccinations because she never got any for her dogs back home in Poland when she was little and all their dogs are fine.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Yeah, Ruby got her one year boosters. For some reason, my vet does boosters every year, with rabies booster included. I dont know why they would boost rabies every year, but they say "people forget" so they do them every year. With our first dog, who was a lab, we only got him his puppy shots and 1 year boosters, no vaccines after that, and he was fine. It wasnt for health reasons, my mom just doesnt believe in vaccinations because she never got any for her dogs back home in Poland when she was little and all their dogs are fine.


we have a three year policy or law or whatever where i live for rabies...and i dutifully vaccinated every year with boosters and got rabies every three years for all of my dogs....i did not know any differently....as i came to this country a long time ago...by the time we got our first dog, i was already ten...or so....

my mother didn't know not to. she had never had a dog in soviet union.

but now i have limited education and some common sense...i don't get boosters. whyever would my dogs? it's as simple as that. for me.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Yeah, Ruby got her one year boosters. For some reason, my vet does boosters every year, with rabies booster included. I dont know why they would boost rabies every year, but they say "people forget" so they do them every year. With our first dog, who was a lab, we only got him his puppy shots and 1 year boosters, no vaccines after that, and he was fine. It wasnt for health reasons, my mom just doesnt believe in vaccinations because she never got any for her dogs back home in Poland when she was little and all their dogs are fine.


Kat, I dont know when this was written, didnt see a date on it...but might be something to read and look into!!:wink:

Looks like as long as you make sure that she is given the brand with the 3 year, and that your vet writes it down that you can get away with having it done every 3 years rather then every year!!:thumb:
Sirius Dog


----------

